
Why Lidl failed in Norway - yread
http://achievaint.com/the-case-of-lidl/
======
timonoko
In Finland one goes to Lidl because the beer is 80 cents instead of 99 cents.
I think in Norway the price is by law the same in all stores, as I have never
seen beer on sale in Norway.

